

Cloujure Distilled - krat0sprakhar
http://yogthos.github.io/ClojureDistilled.html/#

======
Scriptor
The URL is entered wrong. Remove the /# from the end and that should fix it.

~~~
krat0sprakhar
Oops! My bad. Guess its too late to change.

~~~
Scriptor
Actually, HN lets you edit titles and URL's after they're already submitted.
There might be limits on that, though. Check for an 'edit' link.

